
F**k Going Green: Throw Away Your Code - mcavaliere
http://mikecavaliere.com/throw-away-your-code
======
chrisutz
Striking a balance between shipping and perfecting has always been a struggle
for me. The only thing that helped me get a handle on it was writing alot of
code. Eventually, I gained a bit of intuition about what to skimp on, so I can
usually do things fast while still delivering something that will not need to
be thrown out in the immediate future. Mostly this amounts to coding things in
a simple, straightforward manner and applying abstraction only when it's
really necessary.

~~~
mcavaliere
Yeah that's a good point. As time goes on your ability to pick what to skimp
on definitely gets better.

